# [2009] Nice Surprise for Video Poker Players at Pechanga Casino Resort



## John Cummings (Nov 22, 2009)

Last night my wife and I decided to visit Pechanga Casino in Temecula, California with our daughter and SIL.

Pechanga is a luxury mega casino resort located in the city of Temecula, California. It is the largest casino west of Foxwoods in Connecticut and much larger than any in Las Vegas. There are 5,000 slot/VP machines and 212 table games. They have 12 restaurants, luxury hotel, large theater, nightclubs, etc. Pechanga is located about 25 minutes from Lawrence Welk timeshare resort.

We normally do not go to Pechanga even though it is just 15 minutes from our house. In the past, the machines were tight and they had lousy Video Poker. We go to Harrah's Rincon and some other local ones as well as some in Palm Springs.

Well now to the reason for the post. As many of you Video Poker players know, full pay Video Poker machines have become a rare commodity, especially full pay Jacks or Better 9/6 ( JOB ) machines. Well, much to my surprise, Pechanga has a bunch of the new Game King machines that have 25-30 Slot/Video Poker/Keno games. These machines are quarter and 50 cents denomination. There are about 12 Video Poker games on the machines with about half of them being full pay quarter games. The Jacks or Better are full pay 9/6 machines and yes Doug, they do pay 2:1 for 2 pairs. The full pay Jacks or Better machines are the best ones to play in order to win a Royal Flush. That is because your bank roll will last longer giving more chances to win the Royal Flush which is what it is all about. My only disappointment was the Joker Poker because it is the Atlantic City version which is a lousy game. I played for about 5 hours straight, not winning a Royal, but I was up $150.00 when I quit so it was good. They also have a lot of new loose penny machines in that same area. The guy sitting next to me won a $2700 jackpot on Video Keno. We will be visiting Pechanga a lot more now.

Next week, we are going to Agua Caliente casino/resort in Rancho Mirage, CA ( Palm Springs area ) for 3 nights for my wife's birthday.


----------



## decolady424 (Nov 25, 2009)

*palm springs casinos?*

Thanks for the info, John.  I will be in Palm Springs next week, which casinos would be good for video poker in that area?

THANKS!
Deb in PA


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 26, 2009)

decolady424 said:


> Thanks for the info, John.  I will be in Palm Springs next week, which casinos would be good for video poker in that area?
> 
> THANKS!
> Deb in PA



Hi Deb,

We frequently visit Palm Springs as we live just and hour from there. I have played at all the casinos there several times. There are 6 casinos in the Palm Springs area from Morongo west of Palm Springs to Spotlight 29 by Indio. Morongo is the largest and has a huge outlet center next to it. The last time I was at Morongo, they had some good video poker machines but very few of them, even though they have 4,000 slot/vp machines. They might be better now as it has been a couple years since we went to Morongo and the casinos often change with the competition.

As I said, we will be there at the Agua Caliente Casino Resort next week for 3 nights. It is our favorite casino and has pretty decent video poker. Their VP machines are better than any on the Las Vegas Strip.

Agua Caliente is a very nice elegant place with a good variety of slots and video poker. They are located in Rancho Mirage next to I-10 at the Ramon exit. Their sister casino "The Spa" in downtown Palm Springs is also pretty nice but the video poker is better at Agua Caliente. You can use the same player's card in either one. We do not like the Fantasy Springs casino at all.

Here is the link to the Agua Caliente casino resort.

http://www.hotwatercasino.com/index.html


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 26, 2009)

It's nice to hear about full pay vp again.


----------



## decolady424 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for the info, John!

I didn't check your message until tonight, and we are staying near the Fantasy Springs casino.  So we went over to check it out this afternoon and I watched a woman at the next bank of machines win 1.3 million dollars!  It was the most amazing thing to see!  Found a smattering of poker machines, nothing to write home about.  Will check out the Aqua Caliente tomorrow!

Deb from PA in CA now


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 22, 2010)

More of our Southern California casinos have full pay quarter JOB machines now. Harrah's Rincon now has them near the sports bar. Many of the casinos have full pay dollar VP.

When checking out the Video Poker machines, make sure that you check in all the different areas of the casino. Harrah's Rincon, like Pechanga has quarter JOB VP machines in other areas of the casino that are NOT full pay. Never assume that all the VP machines in a casino have the same pay table. This applies to all casinos whether in California, Nevada or wherever. Don't waste your time looking for full pay VP machines anywhere on the Las Vegas strip.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 22, 2010)

Please note that this thread was brought out of mothballs by a spammer.


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 22, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Please note that this thread was brought out of mothballs bay a spammer.



I didn't see any spam. Apparently the post has been deleted. In any event I don't pay any attention to spammers. Who would be spamming about the Pechanga casino?


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi John - Yes, I deleted it.  They used the search function to find a thread about gambling, and then posted a link to an online gambling website.


----------

